# Fleetwood Mac



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Nov 3 - Canadian Tire Centre, Ottawa, ON
Nov 5 - Air Canada Centre, Toronto, ON
Nov 10 - Rogers Place, Edmonton, AB
Nov 12 - Scotiabank Saddledome, Calgary, AB
Nov 14 - Rogers Arena, Vancouver, BC


----------



## sj250 (Oct 26, 2010)

Fleetwood Mac's New Guitarists Play Together for the First Time

Tour hasn't even started yet and they're already playing Peter Green era songs. This can only get better! 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Much as I'm hopeful...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Robert1950 said:


>


What a band that was


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm enjoying the old stuff on XM 30 these days, check it out!

Fleetwood Mac to Launch Exclusive SiriusXM Channel as Iconic Band Announces North American Tour


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

I got so excited for this, until I went on Ticketmaster to see tickets prices... the furthest section isn't too bad at $180, but the range upward to $1300 for close to stage floor seats..


----------



## sj250 (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah same thing for me, concert prices have gotten ridiculous. 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

April 8 - Scotiabank Arena Toronto

As of now, this will be the final show of the North American tour before they head to the UK in June.


----------

